
JSTOR’s Open Access content can be read without an account - nobita
https://thenextweb.com/world/2020/03/20/learning-during-the-quarantine-you-can-read-jstors-open-access-content-without-an-account
======
adrianh
"JSTOR's 6000 eBooks and 150 journals are now open to anyone for free. They
were previously already open to anyone for free, but they are now, too."

(With apologies to Mitch Hedberg.)

------
nobita
"Hi all! Just to clarify: All of JSTOR isn't public, but a lot is. We're happy
to see your excitement. This content has been OA for a long time, but good to
see awareness is growing. We are also working with universities & libraries
who have been affected:
[https://about.jstor.org/covid19/"](https://about.jstor.org/covid19/") \-
JSTOR

source:
[https://twitter.com/JSTOR/status/1240720644746158080?ref_src...](https://twitter.com/JSTOR/status/1240720644746158080?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw)

~~~
anaphor
Came here to say the same thing. The title is incredibly misleading. They
aren't giving access to anything that wasn't already available.

------
heytheresaliva
Someone tell Aaron Swartz.

------
Booktrope
Looks like, you can only access articles via a simple, and pretty useless,
word search.

------
auggierose
Well, just now needed a paper from JSTOR. Couldn't even BUY a PDF of it even
if I wanted to. I could have "read it online" though for free.

Thanks, but no thanks. Reading a PDF of it now on my iPad.

